# Dealer sells car for wrong price. Has buyer arrested



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Could this be the worst dealer experience ever?

A Chevy dealer mistakenly sold a customer a car for $5,600 less than they wanted to. When the purchaser refused to sign a new contract for a higher price, the dealer told the police he'd stolen the car.

Posted on Autoblog:

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/10/02/chevy-dealer-sells-car-for-wrong-price-apologizes-after-having/



> A Virginia man spent four hours in jail after purchasing a Chevrolet Traverse from Priority Chevrolet in Chesapeake, VA. The dealer's sales staff accidentally sold the SUV to Danny Sawyer for $5,600 less than they should have, and when Sawyer refused to sign a new, more expensive contract for the correct amount, the dealership called the local police alleging the buyer had stolen the vehicle.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Hope he wins!


----------



## legend217 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wait....so basically he already signed the contract for $5,600 less than original price. Now they want him to sign a new contract ? If it's so, they should go after the sales person. Wish him wins


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Wow! I hope he wins. Dealerships and stupid choices like this are what give car dealers in general a bad name. If I was a car dealer and worked hard to build up a reputation I would be so frustrated at places like this that tear down the entire car industry.

Tim


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

I agree with the story, that $5,600 seems like a great discount for the dealership right now. Buncha dumbasses.


----------



## 6spdg37s (Oct 14, 2009)

very similar what happend to me recently at a bmw dealership in NJ . We signed all the paperwork. they accepted my trade. then realized the salesman ****ed up the numbers and refused to give me my money, or honor the contract that states its legally binding right on top.


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

If the customer had mistakenly paid $5,600 too much would they have allowed him to void the contract? Somehow I don't think so.

I wonder if local laws would permit him to go after the dealer for false imprisonment.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Watchdog said:


> I wonder if local laws would permit him to go after the dealer for false imprisonment.


Perhaps not. The civil case and the publicity are probably his best option.


----------

